# Mashed Potatoes - Side by Side with Turkey



## hagewood91 (Nov 22, 2017)

Has anyone ever smoked potatoes beside their turkey to later mash them up and use as mashed potatoes? I have read through all 19 pages of the veggies threads, but only potato threads I see, are about baked potatoes. In my line of work, I work with large seed companies and every Thanksgiving/Christmas I am sent a 20# box of fresh Idaho potatoes from a seed company I deal with in Idaho. If no one has, I am still going to try and I will make a post about them come Friday!


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dylan,

Try the search magnifier at the top of the page.  I put in smoked potato and got lots of results.  Lots of folks smoke them and love them, smoked potato salad....Yum!

Mike


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 22, 2017)

Absolutely! Peel them if desired, then chunk them up and in the smoker for an hour or two before boiling them. I usually keep my temps down though so they don't dry out. I just want smoke on them, not cook them in the smoker. So "beside the turkey" might work but for a shorter amount of time.


----------



## hagewood91 (Nov 22, 2017)

Mike,
 I read all of the threads about smoke potatoes, none of them refer to mashed potatoes though. I am more concerned with the texture of the potatoes. If they are "smoked baked" potatoes, I didn't want them to have the wrong consistency. However we will see! Nothing a stick of butter or two can't fix, and if it is a failure, I will still learn from a mistake. Probably going to smoke my turkey for 2.5-3 hours @ 235. Then bump it up to 275 to finish to 165 IT. Judging by what I have read the potatoes should be done no problem!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 22, 2017)

I've done sweet potatoes mashed and puree and smoked russet potatoes but never mashed those. Only difference is adding milk. I eat the skin on potatoes.  Seeing as how the meat will be smoked and the gravy has smoked flavor juices in it, it seems like a bit of an overkill to have potatoes smoked.. I like them boiled skinless chunks to smash up better.


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2017)

Smoke the butter 
Richie


----------



## hagewood91 (Nov 22, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I've done sweet potatoes mashed and puree and smoked russet potatoes but never mashed those. Only difference is adding milk. I eat the skin on potatoes.  Seeing as how the meat will be smoked and the gravy has smoked flavor juices in it, it seems like a bit of an overkill to have potatoes smoked.. I like them boiled skinless chunks to smash up better.



There will be two turkeys in attendance at our outing that the gravy will come from the other. So no smoked gravy here! It may be overkill but I was just going for convenience to be honest.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think smoked mashed potatoes sounds good. Boiled is how you make them.

Could try it.. the skins would have most of the flavor.


----------

